# When should a player look for a new club?



## Chalklines (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm amazed at the amount of movement in California clubs. Back home you would see a majority of kids grow up together on the same team till around U12 but the club options were more limited. 

For those who have switched clubs, other then the obvious (terrible coaching), why did you move? 

Did your player out grown the team? 

Did your player want to switch on their own? 

Was it to simply win more hardware?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jan 16, 2018)

There is a lot of movement and will continue to be large amounts of movement due to the change to birth year from school year and the establishment of girls DA. 

In response to your question as to why my kid moved?  We were caught off guard 1 year during tryouts.  We had certain expectations that were not met. She played with the same club after the surprise with us both believing they were going to make a change, didn’t happen.  My daughter decided to look around and see what else was out there.  Best decision she ever made.  Lots of different styles of soccer, types of coaching and leagues to play in.  She plays for a team that has to play possession soccer as we aren’t the biggest, strongest and fastest. 

I have given this a lot of thought this year as I have heard of many girls being disappointed as they were dropped to lower level teams at her old club. It isn’t in the club’s best interest to tell you were they see your kid fitting in, unless you ask.  And I think a lot of kids and parents either don’t think their kid will ever be dropped or don’t ask out of fear of what they will hear.  Ask the club where they see your kid; the better run clubs will be:  professional, prompt and honest with you.  Even if you do my like what they have to say.


----------



## watfly (Jan 16, 2018)

We moved a couple years ago.  In simplest terms we moved from a club first, "smoke and mirrors"club to what we feel is a player first club with much better coaching and opportunities overall.  We didn't do if for the hardware (in fact, we were told by the old club we were moving to an inferior club).  My son approved the move but it was driven more by me,  I just couldn't continue to justify paying the money for the level of BS that we had to deal with and the low quality of services we were provided, particularly from the coach.  In hindsight, we should have left a year earlier.

We are all very happy with the move.  Great coaching, great parents and great kids.  My son is challenged and is developing. Most importantly he has developed a passion for the game that was never cultivated at the previous club.


----------



## Fact (Jan 16, 2018)

watfly said:


> We moved a couple years ago.  In simplest terms we moved from a club first, "smoke and mirrors"club to what we feel is a player first club with much better coaching and opportunities overall.  We didn't do if for the hardware (in fact, we were told by the old club we were moving to an inferior club).  My son approved the move but it was driven more by me,  I just couldn't continue to justify paying the money for the level of BS that we had to deal with and the low quality of services we were provided, particularly from the coach.  In hindsight, we should have left a year earlier.
> 
> We are all very happy with the move.  Great coaching, great parents and great kids.  My son is challenged and is developing. Most importantly he has developed a passion for the game that was never cultivated at the previous club.


In other words, anytime your old club starts with an "A" for a@#hole and ends in a "N" for narcissistic tracksuit wearing used car salesmen.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm one of those parents who lets my kid choose where she wants to play.  I knew she should be playing on a higher level team previously, but she wanted to stay at her old club.  After a few years,  said she wanted to explore options, so we ended up moving clubs.

Unless its an unhealthy environment where you are now, let your kid decide where to play.  Is your kid happy where they are?  If your kid isn't happy or is driven to play at a higher level they will let you know.  I've seen too many kids be pushed by their parents because they have to play on a flight 1 team, or a better team, "better"club, etc.  Many of those kids ended up quitting when they got older.  I also think its kinda silly for these parents to be driving their U-little kids long distances to practices several days a week because they are playing for a  "top" team or club.  There's plenty of time for that when they are older if its something they really want.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Jan 16, 2018)

Fact said:


> In other words, anytime your old club starts with an "A" for a@#hole and ends in a "N" for narcissistic tracksuit wearing used car salesmen.


I have seen parts of what you both describe from this club but there are specific coaches and teams that are good situations for players there. For me the coach makes all the difference. Some coaches are worth putting up with BS at the club level.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 16, 2018)

Right now ALBION 03 and 04 has Andre Schmidt. I would take him any day over any other coach at 04 on the girls side period end of story. There is not one coach on the girls side who comes close to his intensity, training and pace.
Follow the Coach.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 16, 2018)

Fact said:


> In other words, anytime your old club starts with an "A" for a@#hole and ends in a "N" for narcissistic tracksuit wearing used car salesmen.


Oh here we go again what happened now?


----------



## Fact (Jan 16, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Right now ALBION 03 and 04 has Andre Schmidt. I would take him any day over any other coach at 04 on the girls side period end of story. There is not one coach on the girls side who comes close to his intensity, training and pace.
> Follow the Coach.


I agree with most of this but feel that for some reason his older boys teams have underperformed.  For the individual, a great coach.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 16, 2018)

Fact said:


> I agree with most of this but feel that for some reason his older boys teams have underperformed.  For the individual, a great coach.


Agree with that as well. I know the boys side took a hammer when they had the exodus to Surf but honestly if you get a  chance to have Andre and Wayne on the girls side you have to admit it's a nice little set up.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 16, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Follow the Coach.


This. If your coach is hard working, cares, knowledgeable, strong with the kids but not mean, plus the team shows development and results then I would not jump ship no matter the promises. The grass is very rarely greener on the other side if your kid's already happy.


----------



## Fact (Jan 16, 2018)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> I have seen parts of what you both describe from this club but there are specific coaches and teams that are good situations for players there. For me the coach makes all the difference. Some coaches are worth putting up with BS at the club level.


I agree that you look for a coach that is a good fit and Albion has some good coaches.  The problem is that they operate under the direction of NG. The coaches do not always have the freedom to pick players, positions and playing time.  And when you try to leave on good terms, having NG first tell you that your new club/team sucks and when that does not working, calling your new club in an effort to blackball you is crap.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 16, 2018)

Coach helps a lot.   Not just in the training, but in working with your family if you might have some specific needs.   Mine wants to play basketball and soccer all the time.   Being a keeper makes playing basketball a no brainer in my book. 

The coach and team understand that allowing her to play both and working with our schedule is in the best interest of both the team and my daughter.  I believe it will make her a better keeper in the long run, and keeps her interested in both sports and not being shoe horned into one or the other, our head coach believes the same.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2018)

Fact said:


> I agree that you look for a coach that is a good fit and Albion has some good coaches.  The problem is that they operate under the direction of NG. The coaches do not always have the freedom to pick players, positions and playing time.  And when you try to leave on good terms, having NG first tell you that your new club/team sucks and when that does not working, calling your new club in an effort to blackball you is crap.


Sounds like an ass kicking might be in order.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 16, 2018)

Fact said:


> I agree that you look for a coach that is a good fit and Albion has some good coaches.  The problem is that they operate under the direction of NG. The coaches do not always have the freedom to pick players, positions and playing time.  And when you try to leave on good terms, having NG first tell you that your new club/team sucks and when that does not working, calling your new club in an effort to blackball you is crap.


If this is happening obviously we all agree with you. Unfortunately though this is a global issue, not specific to this club. 
Special favors, play time arrangements, donor families, etc are at every single club and i know you know this. 
Blackballing is also common- there have been many a family told "about the small soccer world" lol


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 16, 2018)

Bieber in 3..2..1..
Mark dumb by baby men in 3..2..1..


----------



## Fact (Jan 16, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> If this is happening obviously we all agree with you. Unfortunately though this is a global issue, not specific to this club.
> Special favors, play time arrangements, donor families, etc are at every single club and i know you know this.
> Blackballing is also common- there have been many a family told "about the small soccer world" lol


At least from personal experience, the more senior the coach, the more independence they have from control by the DOC.  That is why if I had a ulittle, I would never let them have a young coach no matter what their ability level.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 16, 2018)

So then what do you think of all the Doc announcements lately ? 
I can honestly say that CC was the only DoC I ever heard making a difference


----------



## watfly (Jan 16, 2018)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> I have seen parts of what you both describe from this club but there are specific coaches and teams that are good situations for players there. For me the coach makes all the difference. Some coaches are worth putting up with BS at the club level.


I don't disagree.  I know a few parents on the girls side that love their coach and do their best to tolerate the club.  Although, some I know (mostly on the boys side) are just afraid to leave the club for fear of retribution or "missing an opportunity" that has been promised but never delivered.

We made the decision to find both good coaches and a good club.  Why compromise?  I think the parents that are tolerating the BS don't realize what they're missing out on.  It is honestly night and day difference. (Now granted we had a crappy coach too, so the situations are different to some extent)

At the end of the day everyone has to make the decision that is best suited for them as a family.  Even though he is the most adaptable kid I know,  he initially says "no" to anything that involves something new.  As the parent I believe its my responsibility to put my child in the best position to succeed in life.  I put a lot of weight in what my kids' input is, but at the end of the day as the adults in the family, my wife and I make the final decision.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 16, 2018)

Soccer Cat said:


> I'm one of those parents who lets my kid choose where she wants to play.  I knew she should be playing on a higher level team previously, but she wanted to stay at her old club.  After a few years,  said she wanted to explore options, so we ended up moving clubs.
> 
> Unless its an unhealthy environment where you are now, let your kid decide where to play.  Is your kid happy where they are?  If your kid isn't happy or is driven to play at a higher level they will let you know.  I've seen too many kids be pushed by their parents because they have to play on a flight 1 team, or a better team, "better"club, etc.  Many of those kids ended up quitting when they got older.  I also think its kinda silly for these parents to be driving their U-little kids long distances to practices several days a week because they are playing for a  "top" team or club.  There's plenty of time for that when they are older if its something they really want.


This. I keep hearing more and more parents trying to insist on "guarantees" for kids. Get parents wanting to go from rec to flight 1 or academy. You get kids who where on losing flight 2 teams wanting to go to flight 1. Kids on bad flight 1 teams wanting to move over to winning flight 1 teams. Etcetera.  Let the kids play. Now, if the kids arent developing, then you need to go somewhere else. If coaches are abusive or flakey, same thing. Talking to coaches (from all levels) who played overseas and/or their national teams all this has lead to the issues we see all the way up to the national team. Different topic but it starts from the parents. This is why you get these "reserve academy" , flight 1 and lower teams getting hammered in league play- which in turn continues this endless club bouncing cycle. You know its always the other kids who made the team weak and shouldnt have been playing at that flight level, right? This is also why some clubs keep making money, always enough kids to replace the ones going out.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 16, 2018)

watfly said:


> I don't disagree.  I know a few parents on the girls side that love their coach and do their best to tolerate the club.  Although, some I know (mostly on the boys side) are just afraid to leave the club for fear of retribution or "missing an opportunity" that has been promised but never delivered.
> 
> We made the decision to find both good coaches and a good club.  Why compromise?  I think the parents that are tolerating the BS don't realize what they're missing out on.  It is honestly night and day difference. (Now granted we had a crappy coach too, so the situations are different to some extent)
> 
> At the end of the day everyone has to make the decision that is best suited for them as a family.  Even though he is the most adaptable kid I know,  he initially says "no" to anything that involves something new.  As the parent I believe its my responsibility to put my child in the best position to succeed in life.  I put a lot of weight in what my kids' input is, but at the end of the day as the adults in the family, my wife and I make the final decision.


Half of Albions superstar boys DA team rolled out and are just fine. They were not scared. Two just got called up to YNT.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 16, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Half of Albions superstar boys DA team rolled out and are just fine. They were not scared. Two just got called up to YNT.


A couple of ODP coaches told me they had some kids come back from a couple MLS DA academies. Parents upset they had regressed. Kids leave more than what DA teams lead one to believe.  Some of those kids also move onto d1 college teams or play pro ball domestically. DA isnt end all. Just have to find a place where the KIDS are happy


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 16, 2018)

No I think it's more than that. It's learning to balance their goals and aspirations with what he club can offer and what the realistic expectations of development and end game is for your family. 
Having fun isn't a reason to play DA.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 16, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> No I think it's more than that. It's learning to balance their goals and aspirations with what he club can offer and what the realistic expectations of development and end game is for your family.
> Having fun isn't a reason to play DA.


Once the fun or love is removed it becomes a job. Dont know when this would be okay unless kid is world class and helps family out of poor living environment - via free education or playing pro.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 16, 2018)

The DA is a grind. It does not matter how much you love soccer it's a grind. Families need to be realistic because I have seen many girls who are not happy and have lost a love of the game. It's not for everyone


----------



## Livinthedream (Jan 16, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> The DA is a grind. It does not matter how much you love soccer it's a grind. Families need to be realistic because I have seen many girls who are not happy and have lost a love of the game. It's not for everyone


From the words of a parent who's little Mia didn't make DA...sad


----------



## Soccer Cat (Jan 16, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> No I think it's more than that. It's learning to balance their goals and aspirations with what he club can offer and what the realistic expectations of development and end game is for your family.
> Having fun isn't a reason to play DA.


The problem is sometimes its the parents' goals and aspirations, not the kids...


----------



## Surf Zombie (Jan 16, 2018)

“donor families?”  Curious by what you mean by this. I assume people are “donating $” to the club and expecting preferential treatment?


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 16, 2018)

Livinthedream said:


> From the words of a parent who's little Mia didn't make DA...sad


Sage words. I’m so glad you were able to climb down from your cloud of judgement for that little number. You must be so proud of your girl barely leveraging her sports background to get into a state school. Slug.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 16, 2018)

Soccer Cat said:


> The problem is sometimes its the parents' goals and aspirations, not the kids...


usually is the parents aspirations. my kid trains 4x a week (not da or flight 1) due to goalkeeping & skills training. it is a grind at times but my kid LOVES to train - most of the time. Some kids on our teams play club, fustal, sunday league and whatever else they can play. Some kids often go missing and when asked "Why?" its usually "i just wanted to play video games for a day. never get to". Some of the kids saying it are playing high level. They get mentally burnt out. Sometimes putting a ball down for a few weeks helps. I dont know many kids who want to train 5x a week, play all weekend for 44-52 weeks a year. just a different type of personality to enjoy that type of grind. i enjoy my kid improving himself but not at the expense of his or my misery.


----------



## Socal United (Jan 16, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> The DA is a grind. It does not matter how much you love soccer it's a grind. Families need to be realistic because I have seen many girls who are not happy and have lost a love of the game. It's not for everyone


I agree.  I fought my kid to the end as the DA programs here in SD are a joke but he really wanted to play DA.  He ended up quitting by November because of the grind and no time for a job, girlfriend, etc.  I knew when we were talking one day about getting a job to pay for gas and he said "I have a job, it is playing DA and it is 5-6 days a week."


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 16, 2018)

Surf Zombie said:


> “donor families?”  Curious by what you mean by this. I assume people are “donating $” to the club and expecting preferential treatment?


i never heard of the term but I do know families who pay more into a club in order to cover the costs of kids that need help. they dont do it as charity. although theyll mention they sponsor kids, even if not asked.  they do it so their kid can play at higher level DA/Flight 1 - even if their talent isnt at that level and sit on the bench the entire game. Im sure most clubs have a few kids who pay a premium for such accommodations


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 16, 2018)

Socal United said:


> I agree.  I fought my kid to the end as the DA programs here in SD are a joke but he really wanted to play DA.  He ended up quitting by November because of the grind and no time for a job, girlfriend, etc.  I knew when we were talking one day about getting a job to pay for gas and he said "I have a job, it is playing DA and it is 5-6 days a week."


funny and not funny at the same time. haha


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 16, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> The DA is a grind. It does not matter how much you love soccer it's a grind. Families need to be realistic because I have seen many girls who are not happy and have lost a love of the game. It's not for everyone


I agree with the first part of your statement but girls DA has only been around for 5 months.  How can you have seen many girls who are not happy already?  What do you mean by many?


----------



## Fact (Jan 16, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I agree with the first part of your statement but girls DA has only been around for 5 months.  How can you have seen many girls who are not happy already?  What do you mean by many?


I know plenty of  families, 03s especially.  They got hit with high school and extra practices right when many are increasing their social lives. 02s as well but as they have garnered interest from colleges it has helped them to refocus.


----------



## Fact (Jan 16, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> If this is happening obviously we all agree with you. Unfortunately though this is a global issue, not specific to this club.
> Special favors, play time arrangements, donor families, etc are at every single club and i know you know this.
> Blackballing is also common- there have been many a family told "about the small soccer world" lol


Yes but it take a special kind of a$@hole to call another DOC and make things up when he does not get his way.  Thank goodness credible coachs and DOCs dont believe his crap.


----------



## Fact (Jan 16, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> So then what do you think of all the Doc announcements lately ?
> I can honestly say that CC was the only DoC I ever heard making a difference


Most of them make a difference, unfortunately not for the better. I think CC was a good DOC but did not fit in with the new regime. Plus I think he was a lazy coach and should have just been DOC.

Shannon is a good DOC. I believe she was able to stop a lot of players from going to Surf.  Unfortunately while she was focused on that, a lot on the boys side went to Albion instead.

DOCs are more relevant at smaller clubs but can set the tone for coach behavior even at the larger clubs.  Unfortunately most of them have blinders on.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 16, 2018)

Fact said:


> I know plenty of  families, 03s especially.  They got hit with high school and extra practices right when many are increasing their social lives. 02s as well but as they have garnered interest from colleges it has helped them to refocus.


Well DA is not for everyone.  It takes a special kid to retain their focus and commitment to soccer while balancing their grades, social life, and the desire to get a job.   But don't believe for a second that it is any easier playing college ball especially during the fall semester.  In fact if they can't hang with the DA demands of practice four days a week while balancing these other things I can't see how they could hang playing college soccer.  The good news is there is a lot of different levels of soccer from DA down to rec ball that works based on what someone wants to get out of it.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 16, 2018)

Surf Zombie said:


> “donor families?”  Curious by what you mean by this. I assume people are “donating $” to the club and expecting preferential treatment?


You know how marketing reps at companies will fly potential clients across the country and take them out to Morton’s and drop thousands on wine and steak? That.


----------



## Fact (Jan 16, 2018)

#GoldenFjord thanks for following me.  Glad I made an impression. LOL


----------



## Livinthedream (Jan 16, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> Sage words. I’m so glad you were able to climb down from your cloud of judgement for that little number. You must be so proud of your girl barely leveraging her sports background to get into a state school. Slug.


Sorry didn’t mean to upset your wife.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 16, 2018)

Livinthedream said:


> Sorry didn’t mean to upset your wife.


Sorry you don’t satisfy yours, hose-jockey


----------



## Livinthedream (Jan 16, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> Sorry you don’t satisfy yours, hose-jockey


Hey...you been talking to my wife?


----------



## Soccer Cat (Jan 16, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> The DA is a grind. It does not matter how much you love soccer it's a grind. Families need to be realistic because I have seen many girls who are not happy and have lost a love of the game. It's not for everyone


I know several parents who say their kids that play DA are not happy, the four days a week are just too much.  I know two that quit for that reason.  Also, a lot of DA playing kids families are doing long drives to get the the clubs that offer DA.  I know a couple others that say it’s expensive and they don’t like their kid traveling out of state without them, etc.  It’s definately not for everyone.  It may end up causing a lot of burnout and injuries.  Time will tell.

I’m thankful my kid doesn’t want to try out for DA..she plays multiple sports and doesn’t want to give that up.


----------



## Livinthedream (Jan 16, 2018)

GoldenFjord said:


> Sorry you don’t satisfy yours, hose





Soccer Cat said:


> I know several parents who say their kids that play DA are not happy, the four days a week are just too much.  I know two that quit for that reason.  Also, a lot of DA playing kids families are doing long drives to get the the clubs that offer DA.  I know a couple others that say it’s expensive and they don’t like their kid traveling out of state without them, etc.  It’s definately not for everyone.  It may end up causing a lot of burnout and injuries.  Time will tell.
> 
> I’m thankful my kid doesn’t want to try out for DA..she plays multiple sports and doesn’t want to give that up.


The DA is not for every player or every parent. If your DD is a strong player already drawing interest from colleges, then she should play on a DA team. The overall level of competition is just better. I know there are a few ECNL teams that are strong, but most would lose to a DA team. Not to burst anyone’s bubble, but a coach on the U18 NT did tell players at there camp...that US Scouts will always pull from the DA. And if you want to get looked at for the NT he suggested they play on a DA team. I’m sure there are players called up in the youngers that come from ECNL (SC Blues Baker). But Bakers is the exception to the rule. His ECNL team is really the Blues DA team...stacked from top to bottom.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 16, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> No I think it's more than that. It's learning to balance their goals and aspirations with what he club can offer and what the realistic expectations of development and end game is for your family.
> Having fun isn't a reason to play DA.


Very true!  Some are still having the time of their life.  #hungergames


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 16, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> usually is the parents aspirations. my kid trains 4x a week (not da or flight 1) due to goalkeeping & skills training. it is a grind at times but my kid LOVES to train - most of the time. Some kids on our teams play club, fustal, sunday league and whatever else they can play. Some kids often go missing and when asked "Why?" its usually "i just wanted to play video games for a day. never get to". Some of the kids saying it are playing high level. They get mentally burnt out. Sometimes putting a ball down for a few weeks helps. I dont know many kids who want to train 5x a week, play all weekend for 44-52 weeks a year. just a different type of personality to enjoy that type of grind. i enjoy my kid improving himself but not at the expense of his or my misery.


JAF, what do you disagree with here?


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 16, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Very true!  Some are still having the time of their life.  #humgergames


It's amazing some of these kids still play the game for sport. They've got more drive than I do that's for sure.


----------



## younothat (Jan 17, 2018)

Full sponsorship (no fees) including travel
Transportation to/from Practice (Buses)
Affiliation with a profession team
Multiple full kits and practice uniforms from above professional team including matching boots (cleats)
"Top" coaches, trainers,  strength and conditioning, etc
Training at a newer turf field with lights
International tournament play
Game tickets and player appearances and training with.

Yes this is real no joke and was offered at U9 of course they ran out of $ after the first season, the buses never materialized, and had to play in a league that no longer exists (LA Futbol League) since the pro Affiliation what not accepted at the time.  Times have changed a bunch since these days but somethings haven't.

When you players  has a desire to play at a higher level than your current club can offer (Might only have lower level teams or not in your players age group, or not in certain leagues, tourneys, whatever )
Better coaching.  Sometimes coaches move on, get promoted, move out of state, get married, etc and the replacement might not be at or close to the same level.
Coaching  is the biggest determining factor . What's their history, licenses, What have they done with their past teams? These are questions to to ask, don't fall for the "come play for us because we are the biggest & best club", the coach needs to answer  how they are going to make the players better.  Ask the coach and other parents multiple questions.

Opportunities for advancement, and to be seen? what's the track record of the coaches and club in this age,  history of college placement for example if that's what your player is aiming for.
Transportation, travel, and amount of time devoted to "soccer" can be a factor also.  School work priority, multiple sport playing, travel,  etc can be good reasons to make a change.


----------



## 46n2 (Jan 17, 2018)

a player should look for a new club/team when their not being challenged anymore.
a player and parent looks for a new team when the club or coach doesnt try to advance their existing team.


----------

